# Solved: Belkin N150 EWR not detected, can't reach 192.168.2.1



## the.diddler (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello all,

I have a Belkin N150 Enhanced Wireless Router, my internet is dynamic cable modem, and I have two computers; one running XP and the other Windows 7.

On initial plug in, it was working. It was plugged motorola cable modem/belkin/windows 7 comp. I did the IPCONFIG, I ran the Setup Assistant, and I guess I entered the wrong information because the internet stopped working. So I had another go at it, and still wouldn't work. Third time, Setup Assistant tells me that it cannot detect the connection between the computer and router. It tells me to make sure everything is plugged. I haven't touched a bloody thing. All lights are green on router. 

I tried to access the settings through 192.168.2.1 and other consecutive numbers, to see if I can reset to factory settings. My browser tells me I got nothing! I've tried on Chrome, IE, and Firefox. I've done the hard reset, lights go off and then back on green - one by one. Nothing.

I've googled the crap out of this issue (and browsed through this forum), and I'm almost down to return it. I have contacted Belkin through their tech support email, and haven't heard a response. 

I connected it to my XP comp (which is not connected to the internet, because at this point my concern is accessing the router settings) and IPCONFIG says; 

Connection specific suffix ; Belkin
IP Address: 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.2.1

I've tried to access 192.168.2.2 and it's consecutive numbers but I still get nothing. I ran the cd with the Setup Assistant and it still tells me to check if the router is correctly connected to the computer, and it is!

I'm taking any suggestions, because at this point I'm standing here in my jammies going mad. I'm hoping that I didn't pay for a plastic door stopper.

Thanks,
Rose


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to use 192.168.2.1 in the address bar of IE to access the router's setup if that is your current IPCONFIG.


----------



## the.diddler (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt reply, I've tried that and nothing. Belkin just got back to me about a different reset method. I'll update soon as I test.


----------



## the.diddler (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi all,

THIS WORKED. I was able to reset to factory settings. When I reset I was not holding it long enough. I would just press reset, watch lights go off then on. The internet now works with cable modem/router/win7 comp.

Now to configure security settings.



> Thank you for contacting Belkin Technical Support.
> 
> We understand that you are unable to connect to the router and the internet. We apologize for the inconvenience caused. We shall certainly help you with the problem.
> 
> ...


----------

